# It's for sure now!



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, we couldn't be happier with the way things are looking. The stores are gonna have the biggest month in our 2 year history, in spite of the economy. Oklahoma City and the surrounding area is the number 1 recession proof city in America, and I know why.. Everyone buys LOCAL.


Also, we are still working on getting the house. It's for sure now. We're just waitin on something to go through, and then we close on September 24th! Jaime and I couldn't be happier. I guess that's why Chino's been waggin more lately


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Did you already find the house you want?


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Sweet way to go. I am happy for you and your family


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

We're buying the house we've been renting straight from the seller. We started renting in January, and the house just grows on us more every day. Huge back yard, hardwood floors, big open rooms, vaulted ceilings... Not much more we could ask for. As soon as we close I'm building a deck and a fire pit, and will still have a HUGE yard!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Sweet way to go. I am happy for you and your family


Thanks buddy! We're ecstatic!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Good deal OZ! Oh man, I know how stressful buying a house can be. it'll be a little crazier every day until closing. Are ya'll doing any inspections?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats. i HATE hardwood floors.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

this was me outside when we first moved in...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

niice house... and Niiice pose you ganster


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

OZ you need to change your location... you are now.. MIDWEST


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Good deal OZ! Oh man, I know how stressful buying a house can be. it'll be a little crazier every day until closing. Are ya'll doing any inspections?


yeah we're doing inspections next week... Everything is pretty sound though, the house was built in 1994 and the current owners did a lot of renovations.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> OZ you need to change your location... you are now.. MIDWEST


Oh hell no... It's still the SOUTH.. and I'll always be Texas Made Texas Raised!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> congrats. i HATE hardwood floors.


How can you hate hardwood man? LOL I'd have that over carpet or tile ANY day


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Oh hell no... It's still the SOUTH.. and I'll always be Texas Made Texas Raised!!


lmfao, nooow you bought a house in the Midwest, it's time to give it up... It's like me trying to say I'm still a city girl when I bought myself a place out in the sticks. I know deep down I can't justify it with "I used to live there" lmfao... Listen to yourself talk over the next week... compare your accent to the natives... I almost croaked the other day when I heard my self say "ya'll ain't goin'ta the store are ya?" I had to just leave the room because I was embarassed for myself

heck no I won't evver go back to carpet!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> How can you hate hardwood man? LOL I'd have that over carpet or tile ANY day


we have to sweep the floors like twice a day with nismo shedding. and i dont like the feel of the cold hardwood floors on my feet


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> we have to sweep the floors like twice a day with nismo shedding. and i dont like the feel of the cold hardwood floors on my feet


Ahh I can see where you're coming from now. But then wouldnt you have to vacuum a couple times a day? LOL

The thing i dread most is walking into the kitchen barefoot to prepare Chino's breakfast... Nothing worse then cold, cold tile.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Ahh I can see where you're coming from now. But then wouldnt you have to vacuum a couple times a day? LOL
> 
> The thing i dread most is walking into the kitchen barefoot to prepare Chino's breakfast... Nothing worse then cold, cold tile.


no you cant tell carpet is really that dirty unless its FILTHY. my hardwood floors you can see it. and walking bear foot stuff sticks to your feet. its annoying lol. my next place will deff. have hardwood floors.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I love my hardwood floors, When Thrall was a baby we lived in a place with all CARPET!!! House training was a chore! It is so much easier to wipe up pee, and then run the wetjet over it than it is to clean carpet. Now that all the dogs are potty trained, we still have vomit incidents, or the occassional I played so hard I broke my toe nail and I come in bleeding all over for mommy to make it better. Looking for houses my #1 priority was no carpet!

Congrats on the new house OZ, when are you inviting us all for a housewarming


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I love my hardwood floors, When Thrall was a baby we lived in a place with all CARPET!!! House training was a chore! It is so much easier to wipe up pee, and then run the wetjet over it than it is to clean carpet. Now that all the dogs are potty trained, we still have vomit incidents, or the occassional I played so hard I broke my toe nail and I come in bleeding all over for mommy to make it better. Looking for houses my #1 priority was no carpet!
> 
> Congrats on the new house OZ, when are you inviting us all for a housewarming


Y'all really wanna come to oklahoma? BYOC!! Bring your own crates! LOL


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Y'all really wanna come to oklahoma? BYOC!! Bring your own crates! LOL


I am the best person to invite anywhere, I always respectfully decline, and then people get invite cred for inviting lol. I traveled so much for work the last couple years, I hate to travel now.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Congrats your house looks beautiful.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lost_Kaus89 said:


> Congrats your house looks beautiful.


Thank you... It's a mess right now but we'll have to take more pictures of it and show you guys


----------

